
The World Health Organization Was Against Quarantines Only Last Year – AIER - mrfusion
https://www.aier.org/article/the-world-health-organization-was-against-quarantines-only-last-year/#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s
======
badRNG
This is one of the stranger articles I've read regarding the quarantine.

A radically anti-regulation economics journal conveniently misinterprets a
paper regarding the Flu to demonstrate that WHO flip-flopped on the issue with
the subtext being that there is some sort of conspiracy that is pushing WHO's
hand towards more restrictive (and more economically "harmful") measures to
contain COVID-19.

As to why an economics journal is opining on epidemiology or why it would make
allusions to specific anti-WHO conspiracy theories aren't all that unclear.
There is a clear political subtext for such a piece.

I predict the mention of Sweden's "more liberal approach" wont hold up well.

